# Will golf clubs Fit?



## Bealzabubba (Aug 10, 2000)

Quick and dirty question from a B5'er:
Will a full set of golf clubs fit in the trunk of a NB?
My dad loves the car, but this is a potential deal killer.
TIA


----------



## mbrowning (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Bealzabubba)*

I have a 2000 1.8T and unless you fold down the rear seat... they won't fit. When I play golf, I put them in the passenger seat. I keep the clubs in the garage and don't keep them in the trunk until I am ready to play. I am an advid golfer too, but the car is just too cool, so I found a way. Good Luck!


----------



## Bealzabubba (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (mbrowning)*

Thanks - you confirmed what I "knew".
But because of his situation (read: age), he wants/ to be able to leave his clubs in the car at all times, so folding down the rear seats isn't a viable option.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Bealzabubba)*

Why can't he just leave the seat folded all the time if he wants to keep his clubs in the car? I did a 3 week trip over the summer, kept my bike in the back all the time, with the seat down. In fact, for extra front seat back travel room, I just removed the rear seat cushion. Worked great for the bike, gear and luggage for the trip. 
If he needs the back seat up to regularly haul passengers, this is the wrong car anyway. It will do in a pinch, but old guys in back won't be happy with the lack of headroom. 
Dan 00nbglx


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (dhk)*

I have my rear seat bench removed and the back permanently folded down. If I can figure out how to remove it...I will.
I can haul a couple of pairs of clubs, or all my bowhunting stuff-stand, bow, etc., or any other load of stuff I want to in the back of my bug.
I'm hoping they ship that Dune Beetle....the concept has no rear seat, just plain decking so you can use the Bug like the truck it is


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Carphuntin_god)*

I just leave mine in the back behind the front passenger seat. There is enough headroom to stand up the golf bag with all the clubs. I guess I could also carry them on the roof rack inside one those carrier thingies.


----------



## Bealzabubba (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (dr_spock)*

As to why he can't leave the seats down, well, he just plain won't. Same with putting them in the rear, and open to being seen. Offends his sense of order (ret. 2 star) - I have never, ever, ever seen a speck of dust or a stray piece of anything in his car, as long as I can remember. Everything must have a place, and everything must be in its place. 
May also have to do with the value of the clubs - they were custom made for him a while back. While I have no real idea what that means in terms of $$$, my mom bitched about the cost for quite a while.
But no, he won't be carrying around anyone - this is strictly a car for him to drive to and drom the club and commissary. 
Again, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Bealzabubba)*

Well, in that case, has he checked out the Jetta Wagon yet?







Or he could go after a '97 Corvette (yes, clubs _will_ fit in the back of one!).
-Des


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Deserion)*

Does the strict sense of order get passed down to the children? 
Golf clubs will fit in the back of a Golf too. Maybe a Passat might be a better choice.


----------



## Bealzabubba (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (dr_spock)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does the strict sense of order get passed down to the children? 
[HR][/HR]​Umm, you think we could avoid it?
Passat's too big for him, though he loves (and has driven) my car. Mom may go with a B5 Variant, but she wants more power than is currently offered (W8 may solve this, but since she can't drive it yet).
I'm trying to get him interested in the GTI VR6, but he really likes the NB, as it reminds him of his old Beetle, and, to an extent, his Isetta (which I really wish he'd held onto, but that's another story.)


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Bealzabubba)*

Retired 2 star? I'd go with a 530 or 540i Sportwagen. 
Dan 00nbglx


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (dhk)*

This is one of the reasons we own the Chrysler. 
Hubby needs to golf.


----------



## Bealzabubba (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (dhk)*

While he was on active duty, he drove (to my enourmous embarassment as a teen) a Datsun 710, followed by a Chocolate Brown (two tone no less) Bus. His take then was that actual power was far more important than the impression one gave to strangers, and subordinates would judge him by his performance. My own observations were that the higher the rank, the more non-descript the car (this was the early 80's). Hence, an 0-8 drives a Bus, while an E-3 drove a 300zx TT. Kinda funny, really. Mom has an S500, so if he wants a "status" ride, he has it, and we have given up on trying to get him to buy a "nice" car for himself.
Specifically to the 5 series, they're uncomfortable for him (and me as well) because of our height. Leg room is fine, head room sucks. That's one of the reasons I suggested a NB - I fit nicely at 6'7" (my wife nixed the NB due to poor access for car seats), and he's only slightly shorter.


----------



## Big R (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Bealzabubba)*

I guess it depends on what you mean by a full set. If you are talking about a Tiger Woods size set, probably not. However I do get my set in the trunk. I have a mid size bag w/ built in "legs", 3 woods, and 3-W + Putter. To get them in you first have to push the rear seat back forward a bit, then they will fit and you can then close the seat back.
R


----------



## 00silvergls (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Big R)*

Yes, they will fit in there







and why not take his clubs down to the dealer and try







Tell them it could very well be the dealer breaker














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (Bealzabubba)*

Yes, understand. My former secretary drove a new Eldo. An O-8 doesn't need the status (or image burden) of driving to work in an S500. 
Dan 00nbglx


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (dhk)*

There are little green things on the ends of the seat hinge that you can rotate and then lift the seat back out.


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Will golf clubs Fit? (VelvetFoot)*

Bealza: What're his opinions on a C5 Corvette (1997+)? Is he able to fit into one of those? I do know for a fact that any Corvette model C5 can carry not one, but _two_ full-sized golf-bags.
-Des


----------

